# Anyone get stomach pain or headaches from ranitidine?



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

This week I'm dealing with a viral, digestive thing now(no nausea, but lots of painful gas cramps and hard aching). Also had muscle tenderness and headache.This week I've also been trying to make the switch from 20 mg of Prilosec a day to ranitidine, 150 mg. AM and 75 mg. PM. But every time I take ranitidine, I'll get a crampy, hard stomach ache after about 15 minutes, and it will last for an hour or so. Also seems that the headaches are getting worse instead of better. don't know whether the virus or the ranitidine is causing the worsening headache and the stomach pain. Have any of you had problems like this with ranitidine. I had hope it would be a good thing for me, so am kind of discouraged right now. I'm taking Tums for now. At least I'm not being depleted of calcium for the time being, as I would be if I were on Prilosec. Tums are all calcium.


----------

